# truck bed liner on creekboat hull???



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Shoot find someone with a broken boat( or one of your own) Take it down there and then go take it on the mankiest creeks you know of.
Just think of it like product testing
It would also solve the problem of wondering if it is water tight...
To me it seems like a brilliant idea


----------



## wayniac (Mar 31, 2007)

*but will it stick*

There are probably many others more qualified than myself to respond, but I've alway heard that this stuff won't stick to polypro due to the near constant outgas of this material. I came close to trying this (still might- I have hard plastic tubes that I could use as test patches) but again, as tough as the material is, I don't think it will bond with the material.
wayne


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

I have patched cracked boats a couple of ways, but always on the inside of the hull since rocks will scrape anything off the bottom. After roughing up the plastic, liberally apply Marine Goop about five inches around the crack. Then lay down fiberglass cloth followed by more Goop. The Fiberglass cloth gives the patch strength while remaining flexible. An electrical coating called Scotchcote works well also. I have also glued rubber from cut up heavy duty motorcycle tubes (3/16" thick") over the cracks on the inside. They are way stronger than bituthane and contact cement has better adhesion. If you are worried about appearance you can try plastic welding before patching, but any large crack will reappear. I like the liner idea, but I just do not know how it adheres and if it resists splitting. I second freexbiker's idea.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Nice try. Maybe there is a different primer or prep, that might work, but it doesn't take in the normal fashion. Might be due to off gassing, as said above.

Also the stuff they spray on rafts is slipperier than raft material, but way stickier than kayak. you would not slip over rocks like you're used to.

This may well be an avenue that merits further study, but preliminary field testing was not positive.


----------



## TonyM (Apr 17, 2006)

*So....*

So if your hull is stickier it would slow you down on big slides, say like on Yule Ck., if you did not go as fast you would not hit the wall as hard and slowing down the whole run, thereby making the run on Yule like steep class III. Maybe your Rhinoliner hull could be your OBJ/Yule boat, but for creeks with water you could have a boat that has 303 impregnated into the hull to get more speed on Boofs. A Carbon Project for the Glenwood wave, and a "rock boat" for the M-Wave. 2 sledding discs epoxyed together with a cockpit so I can spin on off season shallow waves....Shit, I already have too many boats....


----------



## brokenpaddlejon (Sep 11, 2005)

I don't know any specifics about the outgassing or sticky factors, however, I can recomend a fairly inexpensive method to try out your theory. I used some stuff called Herculiner for the tub on my Jeep. It costs like $50/gallon and you kind of just roll it on like paint. It does the job for my Jeep floor. Quadratec used to sell on mail order. Good luck with the experiment.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

I wonder if you roughened up the plastic before application.
Might solve the too smooth problem. DOn't know about the outgassing


----------



## DesertBoater (Feb 12, 2007)

I've used this method as a keel strip on a fiberglass sea kayak and it works great...i got about two seasons out of the strip before it ate through to the fiberglass at the bow...that's the biggest wear spot on an ocean boat. It would seem like a great idea except for the whole adhesion issue...the stickyness factor would also be something to consider. i'm pretty sure each company has their own formula so there might be some out there that aren't quite as sticky.

On a slightly different note, most hardware stores sell "dip-it." it's the same idea except it was designed for re-coating tool handles, maybe play with that on small test spots to see how well it sticks to different boat plastics? I used it as patching for the rhinoliner keel strip and it held up surprisingly well. it is still pretty rubbery and sticky

Good Luck

West


----------



## JHimick (May 12, 2006)

Seems to me this would drastically affect your boat performance. Even a thin coat would likely add a enough weight to the bottom of the boat to affect the balance and center of gravity. Also, that stuff is pretty rough and I think it would affect how the water moves over the hull. I speculate your boat speed would slow noticably and surfing might get sluggish. Lastly the friction of that material on rocks might have you getting turned over on things you might otherwise glance off. In my mind it seems like a disaster, but I am very curious what the result will be. Just my two cents.


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

Ian,

As if twins under a year aren't enough to keep you busy, you still manage to create some great idea's on the buzz. Must be your release when you cant get to the water.:grin: I've got a 10in crack on the bottom of my micro going to confluence this weekend to get recycled if you want to play with it instead. The outfitting is already ripped out, so its straight to playing.

After breaking three boats this year to cracks, let me know what you find out. Up to 5 swims, most I've ever had in a season, swims and broken boats.

Josh


----------

